# Who make Capix snowboards and are they rubbish?



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm tempted to buy a cheap discounted Capix Girls Frost Jr. 110cm snowboard for my 6 year old daughter. I can't find anything about this brand, they don't even have a website.

I'm guessing you get what you pay for.

Anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a junior board, buy whatever you can cheap, she's 6, she's not gonna need performance or durability, it wont fit her longer than a single season. This is the one board purchase you don't have to even think about, if she likes the design and it's affordable it's a win. But I dont actually have any of the info you asked for though sorry  They have been around for years althoughI've only had experience with their helmets which were very adequate, didn't know they made boards.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts anyway! She likes the graphics so she’ll be stoked. Not worried about performance, I just don’t want it to fall apart easily, but then I’ll have warranty at the store - it’s the Walmart of action sports stores in NZ.

She has an antique currently that has to disappear!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's her first season she'll most likely spend most of her time side slipping or on her butt if she's anything like my kids. One of mine has a 15 or 20 year old Lamar 115 camber with shit Firefly boots and the other a newer Salomon 90 rocker with good Burton boots. The equipment seem to make no difference at all really.
Graphics would probably do more for the kid to be honest.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Lease a set up for the season. Kids leases are like $100. They grow up too fast to get them their own set up at that age.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

She's at the point down the hill and catch her stage  Has been on the hill the last couple of seasons but not enough days to really matter, but enough time to make her like the experience.

Snowboards and snow gear retain most of their value in the second hand market in New Zealand. Shipping used gear from overseas is costly so we have a very small market. I can sell a 5 year old 80cm Burton After School Special second hand for 70%-80% of the brand new 2020 board price. So I'm happy to buy new knowing I might get multiple kids through it (I have 3) and then can get most of my money back. But my youngest is a boy and might not want the girly graphics from my middle child daughter 

edit: she’ll also be on this for 2 seasons as she’s near the start of the weight range.


----------

